# HELP! My Platy is turning black



## onyx1 (Jun 5, 2009)

First, we are new fish owners!! I have 5 fish, 2 sunburst platies, 1 guppy, a dalamation platy, and an algae eater in a 10g tank. A sunburst & the dalamation platy died . Now my other sunburst is turning black on top, each day he gets blacker and blacker. I really don't want him to die, we felt SOOOO horrible about the others. My guppy looks all dull and raggedy now too. His tail is losing color at the end and it looks like split ends at the edge. Do they have a disease or is my water not right? I don't know if my water changes are the best, still learning. Please help, I would really appreciate it!! Thanks!


----------



## Sageo3000 (Apr 23, 2009)

take a sample of your water to your local fish store. they'll help you out more than I can. I don't know what your water parameters are.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
sorry you have had losses with your fish.
can you tell us more about the tank please.
how long have you had it for.
did you cycle.
what filter has it got.
any plants in there.
how exactly do you cange the water.
what conditioner do you use if any.
what temperature is it at.
i would reccomend an API test kit to you so you can test the water yourself,as
the problem with taking your water to the fish store is that,they will probably
just say that " it's fine". you need to know exactly what is going on in there in
regards of Amonia,nitRate,nitrIte.
don't worry about being new,we all start somewhere,and i for one made plenty of
big mistakes when i first started fish keeping.also don't worry if you post looks long ok,
we don't mind,the more you can tell us the better.


----------

